# Deactivated, and then reactivated.



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

It was my turn in the barrel recently.
Probably a form letter sent to me as a result of a vague claim that I had refused a pax covered under a protected status or words to that effect.
Did not seem likely, I've had various disabilities represented in my car with no drama.But, of course I was curious; no, who, when or where was offered.
Within 30 minutes it was over. With no input from me the claim apparently did not hold water and I was reinstated.
I did find it irritating the final message came with a warning to not deviate from the guidelines.

Like; when had I?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> It was my turn in the barrel recently.
> Probably a form letter sent to me as a result of a vague claim that I had refused a pax covered under a protected status or words to that effect.
> Did not seem likely, I've had various disabilities represented in my car with no drama.But, of course I was curious; no, who, when or where was offered.
> Within 30 minutes it was over. With no input from me the claim apparently did not hold water and I was reinstated.
> ...


Lyft deactivated me due to a discrimination complaint. I immediately replied with the name of the rider and explanation of what happened. Lyft reactivated me the same day.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Lyft deactivated me on an alcohol & drug complaint. I immediately responded, offered to take a urine/blood test at police station. Was told that wasn't necessary & have to wait until their investigation is over. What investigation can Lyft do? It's basically passengers word against mine, since Lyft didn't want me to gather evidence with urine/blood test. Lyft reinstated me the next day & said I wouldn't be paired with passenger again, but lost many hours on the road due to passenger lie. 

I'm the minority where I drive, so only motive I can think of for such a lie is racism. Passenger should be deactivated for lying about a driver & not providing evidence of their accusation. If I was the passenger & driver was drinking alcohol & doing drugs, common sense would be:

1) Record evidence of your accusation via cell phone video/photos, send evidence to Lyft.
2) Ask driver to pull over & get out. Cancel ride, request another ride.

Funny how the passenger who accused me of this, had no problem riding with a driver who they felt was "inebriated." It's a shame that drivers have to put up with ignorant/racist passengers lying to Lyft & rating you bad for no reason.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

In Lyft and Uber's defense (ugh, did I actually say that?) the authorities often REQUIRE them to deactivate you when they receive a serious complaint. They have no choice in the matter, if they fail to do so and the complaint goes to the city/state level they could lose their entire license for that market (can anyone say London?).

TNC code in my market requires them to "investigate" the incident, which takes 24-48 hours.

All of this is often a required formality. Which sucks.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Mista T said:


> In Lyft and Uber's defense (ugh, did I actually say that?) the authorities often REQUIRE them to deactivate you when they receive a serious complaint. They have no choice in the matter, if they fail to do so and the complaint goes to the city/state level they could lose their entire license for that market (can anyone say London?).
> 
> TNC code in my market requires them to "investigate" the incident, which takes 24-48 hours.
> 
> All of this is often a required formality. Which sucks.


Yeah I get they have to investigate, as some driver complaints I'm sure are valid. I just feel if a pax makes a false complaint & provides no evidence to back up their accusation, they should be permanently deactivated & driver reactivated a.s.a.p.


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

When a driver files a complaint against them for Open containers in back seat or rudness… does Lyft put their account on hold like yours?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Latekick said:


> When a driver files a complaint against them for Open containers in back seat or rudness&#8230; does Lyft put their account on hold like yours?


If so, the rider uses a different gmail address and a throwaway Google voice number and opens a new account.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

New2This said:


> If so, the rider uses a different gmail address and a throwaway Google voice number and opens a new account.


They *should* also crosscheck credit card numbers to prevent throwaway accounts. Most people only have a finite number of VISA, Mastercard, AMEX and Discover cards.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> They *should* also crosscheck credit card numbers to prevent throwaway accounts. Most people only have a finite number of VISA, Mastercard, AMEX and Discover cards.


Prepaid debit card


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

I was deactivated from Lyft Sat night. Since I Uber 99% of the time I only had 2 Lyft customers all week. Both rides went excellent … Customer complained I was intoxicated. Amazing how I can drive for them for 1.5 years...not ONE complaint and they take the customers word. I am STILL deactivated. Don't think it can't happen to you.


----------



## Bernice Jenkins (Dec 4, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> It was my turn in the barrel recently.
> Probably a form letter sent to me as a result of a vague claim that I had refused a pax covered under a protected status or words to that effect.
> Did not seem likely, I've had various disabilities represented in my car with no drama.But, of course I was curious; no, who, when or where was offered.
> Within 30 minutes it was over. With no input from me the claim apparently did not hold water and I was reinstated.
> ...


I wish they would follow their own Terms of Service which state

" Lyft may terminate this Agreement or deactivate your User account immediately in the event: (1) you no longer qualify to provide Services or to operate the approved vehicle under applicable law, rule, permit, ordinance or regulation; (2) you fall below Lyft's star rating or cancellation threshold; (3) Lyft has the good faith belief that such action is necessary to protect the safety of the Lyft community or third parties, provided that in the event of a deactivation pursuant to (1)-(3) above, you will be given notice of the potential or actual deactivation and an opportunity to attempt to cure the issue to Lyft's reasonable satisfaction prior to Lyft permanently terminating the Agreement. For all other breaches of this Agreement, you will be provided notice and an opportunity to cure the breach. If the breach is cured in a timely manner and to Lyft's satisfaction, this Agreement will not be permanently terminated."


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Latekick said:


> When a driver files a complaint against them for Open containers in back seat or rudness&#8230; does Lyft put their account on hold like yours?


No


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

New2This said:


> If so, the rider uses a different gmail address and a throwaway Google voice number and opens a new account.





New2This said:


> If so, the rider uses a different gmail address and a throwaway Google voice number and opens a new account.


If U/L wanted to, they could have better control of the pax accounts. U/L could require pax accounts have a unique email address, cc, mobile phone number, and require pax to supply photo ID (as us ants do). However, they probably don't want to deactivate pax, because pax are a source of income and if deactivated, they'll likely go to their competitor.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

Hitchhiker said:


> Lyft deactivated me on an alcohol & drug complaint. I immediately responded, offered to take a urine/blood test at police station. Was told that wasn't necessary & have to wait until their investigation is over. What investigation can Lyft do? It's basically passengers word against mine, since Lyft didn't want me to gather evidence with urine/blood test. Lyft reinstated me the next day & said I wouldn't be paired with passenger again, but lost many hours on the road due to passenger lie.
> 
> I'm the minority where I drive, so only motive I can think of for such a lie is racism. Passenger should be deactivated for lying about a driver & not providing evidence of their accusation. If I was the passenger & driver was drinking alcohol & doing drugs, common sense would be:
> 
> ...





Hitchhiker said:


> Lyft deactivated me on an alcohol & drug complaint. I immediately responded, offered to take a urine/blood test at police station. Was told that wasn't necessary & have to wait until their investigation is over. What investigation can Lyft do? It's basically passengers word against mine, since Lyft didn't want me to gather evidence with urine/blood test. Lyft reinstated me the next day & said I wouldn't be paired with passenger again, but lost many hours on the road due to passenger lie.
> 
> I'm the minority where I drive, so only motive I can think of for such a lie is racism. Passenger should be deactivated for lying about a driver & not providing evidence of their accusation. If I was the passenger & driver was drinking alcohol & doing drugs, common sense would be:
> 
> ...





Hitchhiker said:


> Lyft deactivated me on an alcohol & drug complaint. I immediately responded, offered to take a urine/blood test at police station. Was told that wasn't necessary & have to wait until their investigation is over. What investigation can Lyft do? It's basically passengers word against mine, since Lyft didn't want me to gather evidence with urine/blood test. Lyft reinstated me the next day & said I wouldn't be paired with passenger again, but lost many hours on the road due to passenger lie.
> 
> I'm the minority where I drive, so only motive I can think of for such a lie is racism. Passenger should be deactivated for lying about a driver & not providing evidence of their accusation. If I was the passenger & driver was drinking alcohol & doing drugs, common sense would be:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

That's why it pays to be signed on to both Uber and Lyft. If you do full time rideshare this will likely happen to you at least once. If it does happen can just hop on the other rideshare and make your money there until they reinstate you. If you're only on one app, you're going to be bleeding money.


----------

